# Remington Sendero....



## tcoker (Feb 19, 2007)

This isn't really a gunsmith questions, I'm just curious what the SF II refers too on the Remington 700 Sendero SF II that Remington offers now, what are the differences between I and II? Thanks, guys I know ya'll will set me straight.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty confident the Sendero II has the new trigger.  That is the major change.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 19, 2007)

It's my understanding that the new re-designed HS Precision Stock is the only difference.....I was told that some of the SFII's still had the old triggers.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 20, 2007)

so it might be the new stock OR the new trigger... I see, j/k.  So is it as big of a difference as there is in the SBE and the SBE II?


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 20, 2007)

According to my Remington rep, the Sendero II comes with HS Precision's improved stock and the improved trigger.  If some of the early models came with the old trigger, Remington will perform a free upgrade.

HS Precision has changed all of their stocks to this new design, but the overall fit and shape has not changed.

It is a quality rifle.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank ya sir, I appreciate it.  I'm assuming the I's were quality rifles as well just not as technologically advanced?


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 20, 2007)

Every bit as good.  Pretty much the same, as I do not feel the HS Precision stock is the best one out there even with the changes.  The new trigger has gotten high reviews by some folks who really know their engineering.


----------



## Dub (May 8, 2007)

Do you know if the new triggers are owner adjustable?


----------



## WTM45 (May 8, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## Bruz (May 8, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> Yes it is.



The old trigger is as well. I haven't had a chance to play with the new one...Has anyone here?

I have a 300WM Sendero and looked at a 25 but I just don't like the way they paint the flutes black now.


----------



## Dub (May 8, 2007)

I'll fess up...I'm sort of hit and miss with adjusting the old triggers...as it appears my former gunsmith was as well.

I've adjusted three to my liking but one just wouldn't cooperate.  The local (will remain unamed) gunsmith fouled it up even worse...now it slam fires.  It's buggered up...gonna put an aftermarket trigger on it.  Trying to decide which to go with...most likely will be a Timney as this is a stock BDL .270 hunter that I want about 2.5-3.0 lbs out of.  I will invest in a Jewell later on on a heavier distance gun.


----------



## rshunter (May 9, 2007)

*SF*

SF - stands for Stainless Fluted, I wasn't sure if that was part of the original question or not. But there it is.


----------

